# Back at the lathe



## DaveHawk (Oct 15, 2016)

I had a great afternoon cutting calls out of blocks. I got 60 blocks rounded off and ready for the lathe. 4" hopefully tomorrow I'll start turning. Once i get a system down I should make good time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 16, 2016)

Sounds like you will be busy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 16, 2016)

If the blanks you cut up are some of that spalted maple you showed us a few months back, those are going to look fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

Wow that a productive day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Oct 17, 2016)

Here is my pile, I still have about 50 blocks to cut up. I want to get all the blocks cut before turning. I'll have a lot of cut offs left over I be selling.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Oct 22, 2016)

As of Friday afternoon I upto 220 blanks cut. It feels good getting back to working with this awesome ood. Finding the right cut to show the figure , spalt, birdseye and curl.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Oct 22, 2016)

Much of these blanks are suited for a 3" striker plate. Are the smaller calls wirth messing with some of the most exquisitegrain have beebn narrowed down to 3 "


----------



## Ray D (Oct 23, 2016)

Personally, I get the best sounds out of my 3 1/2 inch surfaces. I have played some other makers 3 inch pots and they sound very good....mine just don't have the rollover I'm looking for. I could probably adjust some dimensions to achieve what I'm looking for though. Good luck.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

